# My Project Litter



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I got two gorgouse girls from Stina a couple months ago to breed into my lines to try and add some shape. These are the first results. Opinions are appreciated.

This is one of the mommas, they're littermates and are bred to the same Burmese angora buck.

















The litters are a few days apart, both mommas decided to do the culling for me, and left me a little buck heavy, I didn't take pics of the unexpected pied boys, I know I won't be keeping them. Some of the angoras are ok, some are bad. But I was pleased to get angora at all. They're about 3 weeks now.
The Bucks:

Himi Angora
















Himi Standard









Himi Standard[younger litter] Ear got nipped
















Blue Mock Chocolate?, Standard Don't know why this little guy popped up. 









Mock Chocolate Angora









The Does:

Pied Blue Mock Chocolate? Standard
















2 Himi Angoras























Mock Chocolate Angora
















Mock Chocolate Angora and Himi Angora [younger litter]


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

what does mock mean? how does a mock chocolate and chocolate differ and what is a blue mock chocolate? is mock just a term for poor colored? like a tweeny -- not blue enough to be blue not brown enought to be chocolate?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

jessierose2006 said:


> what does mock mean? how does a mock chocolate and chocolate differ and what is a blue mock chocolate? is mock just a term for poor colored? like a tweeny -- not blue enough to be blue not brown enought to be chocolate?


Mock Chocolate is a c-dilute, it closely resembles true chocolate, I beleive in europe it is called Stone. It is either c^ch/c or c^ch/c^e. These babies are c^ch/c. The ones that are also blue dilutes, I wasn't sure what the actual name for them was, but on another forum was told they are Black eyed Silver. They are c^ch/c d/d.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

More pics, they're all weaned now.

The Girls
























The boys, 



















































Darn those naughty spots.


----------



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi again,
I still would like to know if you have or are going to have any babies for sale as you are the closest breeder. If not please let me know so I won't keep bothering you.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't know you were interested, sorry. It's no bother. What colors/coats/sexes were you interested in? I have mostly what you can see on here, texels and angoras. I have some fuzzy/fuzzyhairless as well.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Speaking of fuzzy and FH, how are those critters doing?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Speaking of fuzzy and FH, how are those critters doing?


Your boy should be loving life right about now. He's bred both the girls I got from you, and those babies are weaned and growing fairly well. The 2 angora does, I kept 2 black fuzzy girls, I have a soft spot for black fuzzies.

He has a 7 day old litter to a splashed fox standard, mostly fuzzies, a couple rex. Some splashed, some blacks, one merle and 1 roan. He's got 1 litter due to a black merle fuzzy and he in with my other 2 black fuzzy girls[but they've got a bit of age on them so it might take him longer with them]. I was thinking of posting fuzzy pics later on.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh gosh. He must be a happy little man!
Did his coat change much?

Maybe I'll save the questions for when you post fuzzy pics.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Well these guys are 2 months old now, I've weeded out the one's I'm keeping and I'm pairing up the boys with does so I figured I'd take pics to compare them to see how they developed.

The angora boys, 
Blue Himi Angora, definetly has the best ears and coat, but he's tied for being the smallest one as well. [pictured next to his momma]
















Piebald Himi Angora, he's got a spot on his side and white on his tail, ugh, but he's the biggest and most robust boy, and has the densest coat and he's got the second best ears. I've got him paired with a big himi angora doe with a great coat to try and get some pew's. 
















Piebald Mock Chocolate, I really don't like piebald, lol, but he's such a pretty, big buck I figured I'd hang onto him. 
















Piebald BES doe, only doe I got pics of, she's a cutie, I'm planning on breeding her to the pied mock chocolate buck to get pew's.


----------

